# Milk Crate Project



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Finally got around making my milk crate. Took about hour and a half. Took the boat out to see how convenient it would be and it was! Definitely a must for all yak fishermen... 

Costed about 10 dollars:
1 dollar for black spray paint
5 dollars 1.25 PVC
4 dollars for zip ties
Free milk crate, courtesey of local 7-11. 

I was able to make 2 PVC sand spikes for the times I go surf fishing with the leftover PVC... Milk crate from 7-11 was definitely more sturdier than crates you can buy at the stores...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice! Just a couple of suggestions: If you do any trolling, you need to add more bungees or a large fish will flip the crate backwards and there goes your rod. Don't ask how I know that.  Just trust me. And a rod leash ,too. Pretty work.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the suggestion Caught-Myself. I do plan on getting Ram2000 rod holder for up front for trolling.... holders in the milk crate is mainly for storage... i believe my next project will be installing the Ram2000 rod holder up front...  

can't wait to take it out at sandy point state park, been mostly fishing freshwater...


----------



## Double Haul (May 17, 2005)

Something I noticed with mine... If I have the rods straight up I can hit them or tangle the lines on my back cast.
I angled the rod holders down and to the back of the yak (about 45 degrees) and it lowered the profile, reducing the number of times I hit the stored rods.
Just a hint.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great idea... i might play around with the angle of it, the beauty of zip ties is you can easily replace.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I know I aint got a yak yet but Ima workn on her,,,, ya ought to check out Reelrebles milk crate set-up with the lid and all,,, seems to be the ticket. What I been told is there is 2 types of yaks,,, ones that have fliped over and ones that are gonna flip over so a lid on the crate sounds mighty good to me.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

shooter,

reelrebel did a really nice job on his crate. I thought about attaching a lid but I settled to just have 2 bungees going across the top. That would stop the plano boxes from dumping also, and should be easy to remove and replace.


----------

